# Πού Θεός



## Ancolie

…φτάνει να μην αργούσαν να γυρίσουν οι κυρίες. Αλλά πού Θεός για την δική της χάρη.


----------



## Perseas

Αν έχεις το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη είναι η σημασία αριθ. 4. Την αντιγράφω: χρησιμοποιείται_ σε ερωτήσεις των οποίων η απάντηση ισοδυναμεί με το «πουθενά» (ρητορικές ερωτήσεις): πού μυαλό για δουλειά; (δεν είναι συγκεντρωμένος στη δουλειά του)_.

Είναι επίσης η σημασία ΙΙ.2. του λεξικού Τριανταφυλλίδη (ισχυρή άρνηση).


----------



## Ancolie

Αλλά σʹαυτή τη πρόταση, δεν έχουμε ;?


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Αλλά σʹαυτή τη πρόταση, δεν έχουμε ;?


_πού Θεός για την δική της χάρη_ ~_* δεν υπήρχε* *θεός* για τη δική της χάρη_


----------



## Ancolie

Αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω ….


----------



## Eltheza

Bonjour, Ancolie!

In English, it would be something like, 'Where in God's name...?'

As in, 'When the boat went down with all those fleeing migrants on board, *where in God's name* was any help?'


----------



## Ancolie

Thank you, Eltheza. I am a little worried, because there is no ? at the end of the sentence. May I send you the whole text  (6-7 lines ) at your private e-mail address ?


----------



## Eltheza

Yes, of course you can! I'm not "Greek expert", though...!


----------



## velisarius

There was no hope of her wish being granted. (See post #4)  Where was god to grant her wish?

For these questions there is a real need for context. The passage can be seen here:
https://books.google.gr/books?id=Qj...απάκι κι ένας κακομοίρης άστεγος,&f=false
_Η Ακρα Ταπείνωση_ , Ρεα Γαλανάκη


----------



## ireney

Sorry, previous post went to the wrong thread. The right message is the following.

A question mark is not absolutely necessary in this case. In fact, when spoken it's 50-50 whether the tone is going to be interrogative or not. It can very well be grumpy or frustrated or whatever.


----------

